# Running Hot, Goggle fog!!!!



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I would eliminate the sweating. I sweat a bit when riding but not bad. Does your helmet have adjustable vents?!? Worth it methinks...

Also what do you wear around your neck/face? If I'm in the trees/powder and working hard I've got to open my jacket a bit to let heat escape. I think it's all about managing your body temp. Wear the right clothes so that on the lift you zip everything up and are just right, open vents on the way down to keep from overheating.

just my $.02 of course...


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

I have the RED mutiny helmet. It does have vents and I keep them open at all times. 

I do not wear anything around my neck or face as I run hot enough as it is now.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

The only solution is to stop riding around Vancouver!!! lol Too much moisture in the air!

Smith makes a google with a fan in it, my GF used to use them with glasses and they worked really well. Used a single AAA battery that would last a couple days I think.


----------



## Mpjames 09 (Dec 21, 2012)

Does your jacket and pants have zippers to open? Also, check out Terramar SilkSkins. There are different styles, the ones I use top and bottom are as thin as panty hose. They do a great job of keeping me cool and comfortable. I too sweat easy. Good luck.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

does your helmet have vents that let air escape above the goggles or is it solid there? I would assume it is blocked becuase most helmets are solid there (ones that are not useually advertise it) Bern helmets for instance have no venting over the goggles where smith and giro do on some of thier models. 

I also run hot, I just take my helmet off on the lift and let myself air out


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

61ragtop said:


> I have the RED mutiny helmet. It does have vents and I keep them open at all times.
> 
> I do not wear anything around my neck or face as I run hot enough as it is now.


I've never seen the Mutiny up close. It says there are "hidden vents"... I sure can't see them on the website.

I wear glasses so I really can't have fogging. This season I am using a Giro Seam with the "stack vent". It's an always open vent at the front of the helmet that lines up with the top vent of my goggles (VZ Feenoms). Once in motion, zero fogging.

Have you tried any other helmets?


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Lol I've had this same problem for years! I'm the fattest sweatiest bastard on the mountain. I swear I start sweating before I even start riding. I've had the turbo fans and they do a pretty good job but obviously that won't work unless you are changing your goggles. I switched to the Smith I/O's last season and they've been money and haven't fogged once, they are hands down the best goggles I've ever owned and I've owned just about all of them in my time. That again doesn't solve your problem though. One thing I did find that I put into my Scott Fix goggles was an aftermarket fan that has an automatic humidity sensor that turns them on as soon as it senses extra moisture. Scott markets them for the Snowmobile and motocross scene but they're actually just a rebrand of this: Eliminate Fog in any goggle with the Haber Eliminator Automated Fan 

This works pretty well, is relatively cheap if you look around and should fit your Anon's no problem.


----------



## Mpjames 09 (Dec 21, 2012)

The Smith I/OX Elite Turbo Fans are pretty sick but damn $275.00


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

My jacket and pants do have zippers and i do open the pit vents as well as sometimes the leg vents too.

The Mutiny helmet vents enter in just under the brim and let air into the helmet to help cool your head. I don't feel a whole lot of air flow though. although I do have a lot of hair right now compared to before.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

The stack vent on the Giro makes all the difference for me. My goggles never fog, my glasses are the challenge, and they just don't fog in this helmet.

I don't know if any other helmets do something similar.

If you've got an REI near you, buy a giro, try it, if it doesn't cut it, return it. They're awesome like that.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

do you take your goggles off your face? like riding up the lift? that will do it


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Just cut your damn hair hippie!!!!! j/k it might help though.


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

cav0011 said:


> Just cut your damn hair hippie!!!!! j/k it might help though.


 HAHA thats what my mom keeps saying 

And no I dont take off my goggles on the lift, once they are on thats it till I leave.


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

Has anyone tried cat crap?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have the same problem with every goggle. I have just never tried the iox turbo fan other than in a shop.... I just don't wanna give up my peripheral vision now.... I use eg2 goggles now and only have fogging issues when waiting up for slow riders, waiting in long lift lines or hiking. I have freezing issues if it's under about 5F. I wnow just carry an extra pair or an extra lens on days I know it is gonna happen. I also took a piece of foam out of the top of my goggle frames and that helps moisture escape faster. 

I have found that if I leave my goggles on my helmet with my wet gloves in the helmet, the fog more often. I have tried anti fog shit but never cat crap, it works for a very short time...

My son is the same way too.... Fogs up anything. He wears eg2.5. He got some free air brakes afterbwinning an event and they fogged up on him too. He wore them once and put them back in the box. He likes the electrics a lot better.

Smith iox is the only thing we would switch too just for the turbo fan. Just needs a little less blind spots.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

61ragtop said:


> And no I dont take off my goggles on the lift, once they are on thats it till I leave.


Despite the fact that everyone tells you to leave them on your face all day, I find the only way to keep mine from not fogging when I'm working up a sweat in the trees, is to lift them onto my helmet when I stop for a rest. I also lift them up on the lift usually for the first half of the ride... 

If you ever watch one of my video's I'm constantly standing, moving, then dropping the goggles onto my face. In fact they're really only on when I'm moving!

For what it's worth my low light goggles are $40 smiths with no fancy tech in them at all...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

poutanen said:


> Despite the fact that everyone tells you to leave them on your face all day, I find the only way to keep mine from not fogging when I'm working up a sweat in the trees, is to lift them onto my helmet when I stop for a rest. I also lift them up on the lift usually for the first half of the ride...
> 
> If you ever watch one of my video's I'm constantly standing, moving, then dropping the goggles onto my face. In fact they're really only on when I'm moving!
> 
> For what it's worth my low light goggles are $40 smiths with no fancy tech in them at all...



I do the same thing when I feel over heated too. As long as they are on your helmet and not on your forehead or beanie. I let my face cool off, wipe my sweat away and I'm good for a while. I always put them on my helmet in a gondola. If it's really cold and they are moist, they will freeze instantly though so don't do it on really cold days while outside/exposed to cold ass temps.


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Despite the fact that everyone tells you to leave them on your face all day, I find the only way to keep mine from not fogging when I'm working up a sweat in the trees, is to lift them onto my helmet when I stop for a rest. I also lift them up on the lift usually for the first half of the ride...
> 
> If you ever watch one of my video's I'm constantly standing, moving, then dropping the goggles onto my face. In fact they're really only on when I'm moving!
> 
> For what it's worth my low light goggles are $40 smiths with no fancy tech in them at all...


I might try this, I did do if a bit on monday at whistler cause it was a dry day and I didn't have to worry about moisture on my helmet making them fog. wasn't a too bad of a day as far as fogging. Maybe that is the secret for us hot heads.

I would just be worried it would make it worse on a wet or snowy day where the helmet is wet.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

If you get the I/O's I would almost guarantee you wouldn't need to spend the money on the Turbofan model. The Regular I/OX or I/O probably won't fog on you either. They designed the lens so that moisture can breathe through it. That's why I haven't had any issues since switching to them.

I'm telling you though, check out that aftermarket fan I mentioned. It's really a solid alternative.


----------



## NSXRguy (Jan 17, 2011)

That aftermarket fan is very interesting. Is there another company that has a similar design? I currently have the smith prophey turbo fan and it is the only goggle so far thar helps my glasses from fogging

I need an aftermarket solution when i receive my zeal z3.....


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

That one and the same rebranded Scott one were the only aftermarket fans I could find when I looked a couple of years ago. There may be others but that would probably fit your Zeal's. The only goggles I had issues with them fitting in were my Vonzipper Feenom's and it was because of the curvature or lack there of in the goggle that made it a difficult fit. It did fit just not perfectly.


----------



## VonZipper (Nov 13, 2013)

Try our Fishbowl and El Kabong goggles... They both fit like a glove with a helmet and keep the fog away!!


----------

